# Anybody around Montana please help



## Rangermom (Aug 17, 2016)

Former Great Falls man charged with killing veteran
Exploitation charge filed against man suspected of killing Great Falls veteran

Great Falls Lost and Found Pets Public Group | Facebook


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 18, 2016)

Sorry, I don't understand this thread.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 18, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Sorry, I don't understand this thread.


I think she's looking for info about the missing service dog.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 18, 2016)

Ah yes I see. I would wager the dog is unfortunately dead by now but animals are crafty animals and dogs are especially good scavengers.


----------



## Rangermom (Aug 18, 2016)

A disabled vet was murdered for his benefits. The suspect was arrested today. He stated that the service dog was dumped along highway 89 near Valier, Montana. Unfortunately this occurred in February so it has been 6 months. The family of Adam Petzack (victim) is begging for any help locating Buddy. They asked everyone to share the information everywhere. Adam's body has not yet been recovered either. There is no way of knowing for sure if the statements made by the murderer are accurate either.
Sorry for the confusion. I thought it would be easier to post the news links than try to condense this awful situation into a post.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Aug 18, 2016)

Did he state whether the dog was dead or alive when he "dumped" it?  And this is pretty fuckin awful, but boy If I was trying to hide something, Montana would be a good place to do it.  The authorities, and any good Samaritan's, have their work cut out for them.  I'll be praying that they can somehow find this vets body, and his companion.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Rangermom said:


> A disabled vet was murdered for his benefits. The suspect was arrested today. He stated that the service dog was dumped along highway 89 near Valier, Montana. Unfortunately this occurred in February so it has been 6 months. The family of Adam Petzack (victim) is begging for any help locating Buddy. They asked everyone to share the information everywhere. Adam's body has not yet been recovered either. There is no way of knowing for sure if the statements made by the murderer are accurate either.
> Sorry for the confusion. I thought it would be easier to post the news links than try to condense this awful situation into a post.



Thanks for posting the links, and the follow on post explaining the story. It is always best to add a little something, rather than simply posting only links.

The only good news in this most horrid story, is that someone has been caught and charged.  My guess is that both the veteran, and his service dog were both lost at the same time. I hope the murderer will do the right thing and reveal where Adam Petzack and his service dog were cast aside.

For justice sake, and to save taxpayer funds, when found guilty, please just turn his killer over to any veteran group near by. The veterans will know how best to take care of things.


----------



## Rangermom (Aug 18, 2016)

Update:
 Human remains (presumed to be Adam) have been recovered buried on suspects rental property here in Great Falls.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks for the update. There is some closure in finding Adam's remains. It would be so nice to find his canine service companion too; they should rest together.

I hope Adam's remains will find a resting place among his fellow veterans.

As for the bottom feeding subhuman who took Adam's life, we'ed like to spend just a little time with him after he is convicted.

Rest In God's Own Peace, Adam Petzack, and his Service Companion.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 19, 2016)

RIP.  I hope the service dog beat the odds and is at least in a new home somewhere.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 19, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> ...For justice sake, and to save taxpayer funds, when found guilty, please just turn his killer over to any veteran group near by. The veterans will know how best to take care of things....




a 7.62mm hole right between the peepers.


----------



## Rangermom (Aug 20, 2016)

Homicide suspect fighting extradition from Washington


----------

